# How fast can you sprint on the flat?



## Matthew_T (29 Feb 2012)

I can easily reach 30mph but have difficulties going any faster without a tailwind.

Recently I tried to set off a camera by doing 32 through it but it didnt seem to work. Shame...a good pic of my bum in the air would have been one for the _album. _


----------



## Hip Priest (29 Feb 2012)

30mph is my maximum, with a tailwind.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (29 Feb 2012)

Think I've hit 34.5mph once...Don't think I could do much more then that but I'd need to have someone faster to give me the impetus :-)


----------



## fossyant (29 Feb 2012)

Not as fast on my fixed as the road bike.


----------



## hennbell (29 Feb 2012)

I should not be proud of this but..

In Canada they use radar detectors to determine your speed and flash it up on a sign as you approach a construction zone. This on its own is a bit of temptation as the colour changes if you breech the speed limit of 30 kph. Then with my 4 year old in his chariot, shouting for me to go faster. I could not restrain myself, 35 kph with a child trailer attached. there was no one working in the construction zone at the time.


----------



## thefollen (29 Feb 2012)

Was just chatting about the subject actually- had 33mph out of the Trek on flat before (no idea regarding wind) but usually if going fast but not flat out, hover around the 28mph mark. Haven't had a good sprint for a while. Legs are usually a bit 'tangy' from the Sunday running escapades.

I'd have a go tonight but it's looking like some beers may be going down, think the bike will remain in the company's basement lockup.


----------



## thefollen (29 Feb 2012)

Just chatted with a fella at work who's a serious club rider and he can sprint at 42mph! Seen (and lifted) his bike though and it's full carbon, a beast and weighs practically nothing.

Oh yes, apparently Cavendish can do 55mph. No scalping him.


----------



## tongskie01 (29 Feb 2012)

38mph on my lowracer. with about 15-18kg of bike and equipments.


----------



## HLaB (29 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I can easily reach 30mph but have difficulties going any faster without a tailwind.
> 
> Recently I tried to set off a camera by doing 32 through it but it didnt seem to work. Shame...a good pic of my bum in the air would have been one for the _album. _


Most camera's (if they even have film) are set to take a photo at 35mph (110% x speed limit + 2mph).


----------



## jdtate101 (29 Feb 2012)

Typical sprint speed 32-35mph. I suspect with most of us it limited by gearing (as well as leg power). My bike certainly has a compact chainset with a max 50T x 12T, but perhaps at full sprint with 53x11 this could be better. I doubt I will ever find out unless I borrow someone else's rig. Not going to splash to the cash for a theory!!! better to work on my power output instead.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Feb 2012)

I wouldn't dare try to find out! (The last time I really went for it out of the saddle was as a teenager and the chain slipped, causing me to go over the handlebars, headbutt the road and then use the top of one shoulder, an elbow and a knee as brakes - the results were pretty gory!)

I've done 30 mph on uphill drags while remaining in the saddle so I could probably be fairly quick if I put my mind to it and got out of the saddle, but sprinting is not my thing.


----------



## the_mikey (29 Feb 2012)

30mph (not exactly sprinting) spinning along some very flat, smooth, fresh tarmac. If it had been the more typical road surface found in the uk then I expect my speed would've been closer to 25mph.


----------



## BentMikey (29 Feb 2012)

tongskie01 said:


> 38mph on my lowracer. with about 15-18kg of bike and equipments.


 
About the same here. The nice bit is when feeling fit and fast, doing just 30mph and the lowracer makes it possible to hold for quite a long time on the flat.


----------



## tongskie01 (29 Feb 2012)

BentMikey said:


> About the same here. The nice bit is when feeling fit and fast, doing just 30mph and the lowracer makes it possible to hold for quite a long time on the flat.


 that i think is with spinning and not grinding.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Feb 2012)

I've got up to 28mph a few times


----------



## tongskie01 (29 Feb 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Typical sprint speed 32-35mph. I suspect with most of us it limited by gearing (as well as leg power). My bike certainly has a compact chainset with a max 50T x 12T, but perhaps at full sprint with 53x11 this could be better. I doubt I will ever find out unless I borrow someone else's rig. Not going to splash to the cash for a theory!!! better to work on my power output instead.


 my highest gear inches is 99. yours is 109. if you could spin fast enough you could reach up to 45mph or even 50mph. the only limiting factor is the drag.


----------



## wiggydiggy (29 Feb 2012)

10, 12 if I see the ice cream van in front of me


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Feb 2012)

30 mph but only for a few seconds !


----------



## Moodyman (29 Feb 2012)

I hit 32mph and 34.5mph on two separate occasions but had a strong tailwind on both occasions. I could have gone faster, had I not become paranoid about doing such a speed with minimum effort.

On a still day I could get up to high 20s and hold it for about 30-60 seconds. I prefer riding slower for longer though.


----------



## steve52 (29 Feb 2012)

38mph on a good day but this is the peak can hold 35 for 50 meters maybe? this is with me compact


----------



## dodgy (29 Feb 2012)

Sometimes it's not that obvious if you're on the flat or not. Certain roads give a false impression that you're on the flat due to visual cues etc. There's a road near me that convinces your brain that you're going slightly uphill, but on inspection via GPS etc, you're actually still on the flat.

In summary, I've no idea how fast I've been on the flat  Even a 0.5% decline can have a considerable effect on your speed, but you might not be aware of it at the time.


----------



## col (29 Feb 2012)

I was clocked at 36 by a mate on a motorbike many moons ago.


----------



## Crackle (29 Feb 2012)

col said:


> I was clocked at 36 by a mate on a motorbike many moons ago.


What did he clock you with, a tyre iron and did you fall off?


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Feb 2012)

People have been talking about chainrings and even though I only have a 7 speed bike, whilst going down a long downhill section last summer, I could reach 40mph easily. I want to reach 50 but that will require some serious spinning! (The road is pretty empty as it is disused, so it is relatively safe).

Tonight I might have a go and really see what speed I can get. There is one section of road along the prom which I enjoy and can easily hit 25 on.


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Feb 2012)

The other day riding into a headwind, up a slight gradient I got up to a maximum speed of 14.8mph, so there


----------



## col (29 Feb 2012)

Crackle said:


> What did he clock you with, a tyre iron and did you fall off?


 His speedo, and why would I fall off?


----------



## Headgardener (29 Feb 2012)

Some where between 15 and 17 mph if i try hard enough. Although I have reached 28 mph freewheeling down Frost Lane which is near me.


----------



## gaz (29 Feb 2012)

My top so far is 37mph. I could go faster if I had a tow up to around 35mph.


----------



## Crackle (29 Feb 2012)

col said:


> His speedo, and why would I fall off?


 
_If someone gets *clocked*, it means he or she got hit and didn’t see it coming until it was too late._

I was making a poor funny.


----------



## col (29 Feb 2012)

Crackle said:


> _If someone gets *clocked*, it means he or she got hit and didn’t see it coming until it was too late._
> 
> I was making a poor funny.


 Yeah sorry I clicked after posting, was trying to figure it out too much.


----------



## marshmella (29 Feb 2012)

Crackle said:


> _If someone gets *clocked*, it means he or she got hit and didn’t see it coming until it was too late._
> 
> I was making a poor funny.


No, it was funny made me laugh


----------



## marshmella (29 Feb 2012)

I have managed 27mph on my front suspension mtb with the bomb proof tyres on.


----------



## AncientWyvern (29 Feb 2012)

I've hit over 30mph on my trek 1.5 when I was proper fit (not long after my first century well ok 116mile  ) beat a club veteran to a road sign on a short sprint. Oh, happy days.

Its all in the thighs! 


...was a wreck after the event though.


----------



## MattHB (29 Feb 2012)

I have no idea but I might well have a try!


----------



## col (29 Feb 2012)

Crackle said:


> _If someone gets *clocked*, it means he or she got hit and didn’t see it coming until it was too late._
> 
> I was making a poor funny.


 It was pretty good too, I was miles away


----------



## GrasB (29 Feb 2012)

Sprint speed from a standing start is when I settle into 38-40mph for 100m or so. Flat out sprint, usually starting at 30-35mph at the end of a slow club run to the city speed limit sign, I'm up the front, but not first, is at a Cav aping 45-46mph. This isn't dead flat but ever so slightly down hill, maybe 0.33% but the power meter is showing I'm well into 4 figure output for 10s or so. I see the Cat 1 & elite riders slowly pulling away from me at this point, but all the cat 2s are behind. 



jdtate101 said:


> Typical sprint speed 32-35mph. I suspect with most of us it limited by gearing (as well as leg power). My bike certainly has a compact chainset with a max 50T x 12T, but perhaps at full sprint with 53x11 this could be better. I doubt I will ever find out unless I borrow someone else's rig. Not going to splash to the cash for a theory!!! better to work on my power output instead.


50/12 gives you 32.5mph/100 rpm on 23-622 tyres, that should see you to 40mph at a leisurely 120rpm. I'm typically on 53/13 in the 140-145rpm area when I'm climbing into the upper 40s during a sprint, that's a 107" gear.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (29 Feb 2012)

I think my max. speed on the flat has been about 18-20mph but I'm fat and lazy and ride a tank. No idea what I can do on my new bike as I've only had it out once since buying it six weeks ago


----------



## BlackPanther (29 Feb 2012)

It's hard to tell if it's wind assisted, but realistically I can hit a tad over 25 on the road bike, I struggle to hit 20 on the hybrid, but on the recumbent (high racer) I can get up to 25 and hold it for well over a mile and I can do 30-35ish for a brief sprint. If I upped the gearing I'm sure I could add a few more mph, but at the moment it's set up perfectly for my commute.

And just to dispel the myth, the recumbent flies up hills easier and faster than the road bike (as long as they're not mega steep).


----------



## CopperCyclist (29 Feb 2012)

I've 'touched' 35 once, and I mean touched - no sustained sprint at all, just literally went for it, got there, and gave up free wheeling back straight away. I've had a couple of short SCR sprints lasting about two hundred metres at most with a friend, on the last section before he turns off and I carry on and both times on them I've been in the 32/33 area.


----------



## endoman (29 Feb 2012)

If there was anywhere flat near me then I could have some input!


----------



## ACW (29 Feb 2012)

a challenge for my HIT excessive tomorrow night, instead of sprinting up a hill i will do it on the flat and see how fast i can go


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (29 Feb 2012)

82mph in second gear in my beemer, otherwise 28mph on the trek, 25mph on the coyote and 18mph on the mountain bike.


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Feb 2012)

I don't like this thread any more, I used to think I was ok on a bike but I've just thrown my teddy bear in the corner reading about some incredible muscular feats on a bike that I could never match. Do not come on my forum rides......please.


----------



## donal (29 Feb 2012)

Best I got so far was 39km on my Hybrid


----------



## Defy78 (29 Feb 2012)

Regularly get over 28mph on my MTB, which is a home-made single speed conversion - 46/16 (about 70"). I did get just over 31mph on this bike a couple of times but only for a few seconds. It's weird as I have a road bike, which is lighter and has a max gear ratio of 53/12 (about 115") but can't get above 33-34mph on the flat. Maybe I would be faster spinning in a lower gear???


----------



## davehann (1 Mar 2012)

havce managed 44kph sustained for half mile several times laitly. dont know what that is in old money


----------



## benborp (1 Mar 2012)

Hit 38mph yesterday without any tow on the road bike on a slight rise. On fixed with a lowish gear of 79 inches I've held 40mph after coming out of a tow - that was quite spinny.


----------



## Bluenite (1 Mar 2012)

My Garmin 205 say's 78mph (it also shows me in Qubec?)


----------



## Roadrunner78 (1 Mar 2012)

I tried the Garmin fit app and did 715 miles in 6 min 36 sec. Whats that in mph?

34.5mph on fixed around 69". 32.5mph roadie & gears cause i pick the big ring too fast and fail, been a while since i speed tested it. 32.4mph on MTB with a hefty tail wind.


----------



## Simba (1 Mar 2012)

The question should be how long can you maintain your top speed on a flat and what is that top speed.

Mine is 36mph for 10-15 seconds on a flat. My top speed ever was 47mph but that was downhill.

And this is with 52x41x30 chainrings and an 11x28 cassette.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (1 Mar 2012)

Well, I had to check to find out, now that you asked. I used this segment on Strava as the basis for my calculations. I went out on Tuesday night's ride home to see if I could get anywhere near the top of the rankings. I went out far too fast, paced myself really badly and at one point thought I was going to hurl. However, I remember being at or above 30mph for a stretch before backing off...

According to Strava, I was at approx 30mph between the 0.07mile and the 0.34mile points. I calculate that to be about 430 metres. I wasn't actually sprinting, as such, it was more of a super-high effort TT pace before realising that I was going to puke. If I was going for a full on sprint, then I'd obviously try and go even harder over an even shorter distance... Need to give that one a go!


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (1 Mar 2012)

Sorry, I forgot, this is the internets.

I can sprint at 45mph over 2 miles and anybody who can't just isn't trying


----------



## MacB (1 Mar 2012)

around the 30mph mark here but not for very far and it needs a fair old wind up, I don't really do out of the saddle balls out effort.


----------



## BentMikey (1 Mar 2012)

30mph for the fast bit of the video. I should point out that Gaz trashed me totally going over Vauxhall Bridge just before this, and I suspect that he was off form this day. Anyway, I played sneaky here and maximised the aerodynamics of the 'bent and minimised my own sprint weakness by accelerating slowly and spending a longer distance at a higher speed.

(I'm quite aware that I'm far from a fast rider, there are lots of people on here who I know can kick my butt).


----------



## MacB (1 Mar 2012)

isn't there a good one somewhere of Origamist 'breezing' past all and sundry?


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> I don't like this thread any more, I used to think I was ok on a bike but I've just thrown my teddy bear in the corner reading about some incredible muscular feats on a bike that I could never match. Do not come on my forum rides......please.


 
Liar Liar  Unless you've gained 100lbs and lost both legs since the last time you were on a ride with me.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Mar 2012)

MacB said:


> isn't there a good one somewhere of Origamist 'breezing' past all and sundry?


 

I decided once to try to stick with Origamist and Thom on a long hill climb on Delzeqq's ride last summer. Needless to say I failed and that by the time I got to the top I was trying my best to not look like my lungs were wanting to burst forth out of my chest Alien style.


----------



## arallsopp (1 Mar 2012)

How fast in a sprint? Fast enough to let ILB know I had him licked. I'd imagine we were both upwards of 30.
For how long? Long enough for us to be stopped by police men on horseback.

This was my slow 'bent (marathons, full susser, heavy framed, hub gear), but I'll concede he's probably a lot faster now. Bike upgrades have been installed, and I reckon on the right terrain and inside the right shell, I've still got him


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Mar 2012)

I can happily cruise at 20-24...but I really struggle to reach 30 (even downhill) as I start to spin out and bounce in my saddle too much.

which is annoying as one thing I specifically wanted from a road bike was the ability to lower my cadence at high speeds.


----------



## GrasB (1 Mar 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> I don't like this thread any more, I used to think I was ok on a bike but I've just thrown my teddy bear in the corner reading about some incredible muscular feats on a bike that I could never match. Do not come on my forum rides......please.


I promise that I'll never go into the adrenaline hyped climb or sprint on a forum ride if I ever make it to one ... well unless a cat 1 ride starts to go for it


----------



## Finn (1 Mar 2012)

Shouldn't this be moved to the Racing forum now  ?


----------



## itchyrider (1 Mar 2012)

If you want to set off a camera, hold on to a mates motorbike to get the speed up ;-)


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2012)

Simba said:


> The question should be how long can you maintain your top speed on a flat and what is that top speed.


No - a sprint is a sprint - the fastest you can go even if you only manage it for one second!

Once you start talking about sustaining the speed, you are talking about a time trial!

I can ride pretty fast for a very short period of time because I've got big, strong legs (from lugging 3.5 stone of extra weight about on foot and on the bike!) but I can't maintain a high average speed because I'm not very fit.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> I can happily cruise at 20-24...but I really struggle to reach 30 (even downhill) as I start to spin out and bounce in my saddle too much.
> 
> which is annoying as one thing I specifically wanted from a road bike was the ability to lower my cadence at high speeds.


In that case you are way undergeared! I have a pretty low top gear on my Basso (only 52/14) but I can easily pedal that to about 36 mph and often do (_downhill!_). My Cannondale has 53/13 and I can pedal that downhill to about 40 mph before it becomes easier to get aero and freewheel to 50+ mph.


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> In that case you are way undergeared!.


 
you wouldn't be the first person to have said that.


----------



## MacB (1 Mar 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> you wouldn't be the first person to have said that.


 
you're not miscounting pedal revolutions are you? it's all the way round not a left/right count


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2012)

MacB said:


> you're not miscounting pedal revolutions are you? it's all the way round not a left/right count


Blow the actual cadence figure, I think that _"I start to spin out and bounce in my saddle too much" _speaks for itself - undergeared!

So, jonny - what _is_ your top gear?


----------



## cloggsy (1 Mar 2012)

thefollen said:


> Oh yes, apparently Cavendish can do 55mph. No scalping him.


 
That is neither fair, nor Human!


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Blow the actual cadence figure, I think that _"I start to spin out and bounce in my saddle too much" _speaks for itself - undergeared!
> 
> So, jonny - what _is_ your top gear?



Well mine is 50/11 and I start to feel uncomfortable at around 33mph so put me in the Johnny no bottle bouncing around camp!!


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Blow the actual cadence figure, I think that _"I start to spin out and bounce in my saddle too much" _speaks for itself - undergeared!
> 
> So, jonny - what _is_ your top gear?


 
I cut quite a dash in jeans and a polo shirt

...sorry

I've no idea, how do you measure it?


----------



## GrasB (1 Mar 2012)

Simba said:


> The question should be how long can you maintain your top speed on a flat and what is that top speed.


Power output is inversely proportional to duration. This is why there's power profiling. Typical markers are 5s, 1min, 5 min & 1h/FTP, ideally you'd want 1s however you'd need to be up at 180rpm to get reliable readings & endurance riders might add 6h or 12h to that.


----------



## GrasB (1 Mar 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> I cut quite a dash in jeans and a polo shirt
> 
> ...sorry
> 
> I've no idea, how do you measure it?


tell us your tyre size & the tooth count of the sprocket & chainring


----------



## zigzag (1 Mar 2012)

my top speed on flat is just over 30mph

(quite a few strong riders on this thread!)


----------



## freewheelwilly (1 Mar 2012)

My trip computer once recorded a top speed of 512mph. I'm guessing this was a reading from my hub as i rocked back and forth at a red light waiting to set off.
Top speed on the flat is around the 37mph mark before i want to ease off.
Top speed downhill was clocked at 59mph. I was in the dolomites and giving it the beans early one morning knowing (hoping) there was not much traffic. Even managed to get a puncture at the same time.
Which was nice.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2012)

LOCO said:


> Well mine is 50/11 and I start to feel uncomfortable at around 33mph so put me in the Johnny no bottle bouncing around camp!!


Hmm, your top gear is 22% higher than my Basso's so you ought to be able to pedal faster than that. That corresponds to a cadence of only about 93 rpm which is about what I would aim for in normal riding. I think most people can get up to 120 rpm for fairly long periods of time if they have to, and I know fixed wheel riders who can manage 160 rpm.

Are you using clipless pedals? Are you sure that your bike setup is correct?


----------



## GrasB (1 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, your top gear is 22% higher than my Basso's so you ought to be able to pedal faster than that. That corresponds to a cadence of only about 93 rpm which is about what I would aim for in normal riding.


I live at 100-125rpm averaging around 105rpm.

I'm hitting mid-40s on 53/13 with a 20-622 tyre & 140-145 rpm. That's a like an 12t sprocket with a 50t chainring. On fixed I'm typically touching 175rpm.

EDIT: just looked I reached 162rpm at around 32mph this morning on the 'bent.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2012)

Well, there you go then!

I think 175 rpm is pretty amazing, but a top rpm of 93, er, _isn't!  _


----------



## BentMikey (1 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Blow the actual cadence figure, I think that _"I start to spin out and bounce in my saddle too much" _speaks for itself - undergeared!
> 
> So, jonny - what _is_ your top gear?


 
I think he rides a fairly standard Spesh Allez, I imagine last years model in red if that helps narrow down sprocket sizes.

I think what Colin is trying to say is more spinning needed, Jonny.


----------



## BentMikey (1 Mar 2012)

MacB said:


> isn't there a good one somewhere of Origamist 'breezing' past all and sundry?


 
Yup, they were going faster there.


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Mar 2012)

BentMikey said:


> I think he rides a fairly standard Spesh Allez, I imagine last years model in red if that helps narrow down sprocket sizes.
> 
> I think what Colin is trying to say is more spinning needed, Jonny.


 

Yep Allez Elite...if that helps...no mods.

I tried a quick google but got lost.

TBH its not a major problem worth investing too much time solving. Its tons better than my old MTB (which was the objective) but not as good as i thought it would be.

or perhaps I'm just too used to it now.


----------



## semislickstick (1 Mar 2012)

20-22mph was the fastest on my mtb, I can't keep that up for very long though....I was quite chuffed with that til I saw this thread.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (1 Mar 2012)

Mines high 20's early thirtys depending on traffic! mighest recorded on the flat is 34.5 MPH

cant wait to get on a big descent though!!!


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Mar 2012)

I dont understand all these rpm's, I have never been able to work mine out until a fellow club member pointed out that I would be more comfortable spinning faster (I was in 5th (7 speed big chainring) doing 18mph).

I had another go at setting off the camera (with a car behind me). I made sure I wasnt going to obstruct him though by accellerating. Only reached 31 as I changed up gear too soon so was having difficulty going any faster. I had a slight tailwind though.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Mar 2012)

I think you no read my post, at no point did I say spun out


----------



## simon.r (1 Mar 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont understand all these rpm's, I have never been able to work mine out until a fellow club member pointed out that I would be more comfortable spinning faster (I was in 5th (7 speed big chainring) doing 18mph).


 
Sheldon's calculator allows you to put 'MPH at x RPM' (in the Gear Units box). If you then add your sprocket sizes and tyre size you can work out how fast you're spinning (i.e. your cadence) at a particular speed.

Sheldon's Gear Calculator

So for example, if you put 700x28 in the wheel size box, 44 in the chainring box, 16 in the custom sprocket box and MPH@80RPM in the gear units box the result shows as 17.5mph i.e. if you're doing 17.5mph on that gearing your cadence is 80RPM. Simples innit

FWIW my top speed on the flat is approx 30mph, but only for_ very_ short bursts!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2012)

You've got me curious now ... I'm doing a forum ride on Sunday which has hardly any flat on it but there are two short sections where I might get a clear run to have a quick blast. (Mind you, I'm very lacking in miles this year so it might be more sensible to leave it a month or two.)


----------



## MattHB (1 Mar 2012)

Had a little try on the way back this evening. I was full of about 2 pizzas (and a little bit of cake) and managed 31mph on the flat with no run up off any hills. Was quite pleased with that.


----------

